# Sinething Funny!



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

So my mice live in my garage with a fancy heating system and stuff because I am allergic to them and they give me asthma. lol! That is how much I love them though!

Well, for the longest time I couldn't understand how mouse poo was getting onto places I just cleaned, ie: my work bench where I clean the cages. Today I found the answer to that question. As I turned on the light I heard a scuttle. The first thing I though was, "Oh, one of my mice escaped!" So I followed the noises and guess what I found?!? A MOUSE!!!!! AHHH! I have a wild mouse visiting my mice! haha! And he is super cute!!

Now, I need a name for him. Any ideas?

*Don't worry my mice are safe from diseases. They live in tall plastic containers so they don't have any contact with this mouse.*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sneaky Pete, maybe?


----------



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

moustress said:


> Sneaky Pete, maybe?


Sneaky Pete it is! no one else has replied to this message for days! ha, o well. Pete has not shown himself since he was caught sneaking around though. lol.


----------

